# current tegu cage plus my sunroom when hes bigger! pics



## goonzo420 (Aug 10, 2009)

so i got my b&w tegu this is the 20 gallon he is in im currently not handeling him due to his frightened behavior and new envirement. when he gets bigger hes going to spend most of his time in this nice warm sunrooom[attachment=2][attachment=1][attachment=0]


----------



## whoru (Aug 10, 2009)

i like the sun room


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

nice room great for free roaming


----------



## goonzo420 (Aug 10, 2009)

yah thats what my intensions are to let him free roam around the room when he gets older it gets atleast 80 degrees on a nice day


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

goonzo420 said:


> yah thats what my intensions are to let him free roam around the room when he gets older it gets atleast 80 degrees on a nice day



awesome you will have to GU proof the sun room. they are like 2 year old kids lol great bro


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

He is one lucky tegu!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, I would not allow him to get underneath the hot tub, he may never come out! Lucky tegu for certain.


...Jefroka


----------



## goonzo420 (Aug 11, 2009)

there is noway he can get under that tub lol im pretty sure the room is teguprooth already


----------

